# Windows 7 SP1 installation error (Access is denied)



## ayushman9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Windows update showed me ,that sp1 (final) is available . It automatically downloaded it ,but while installing said "Access is denied)

I went to Microsoft download website ,manually downloaded the service pack . But even then when i run it simply it says "Access is denied" .If i run it with administrator it still sys "access is denied" . I took all of its ownership ,still the problem persists.

Some forums said ,antivirus may be the culprit . I disabled Norton 360 but got same problem .Then i did a clean boot with chksk runned prior ( which gave no errors) ,with all services (except MS) & startup items disabled.

I then logged with safe mode . I am the only administrator so no other account present . Even then it showed the same error when i ran it with & without administrator preferences.

When i decided t take ownership of whole c-drive (in safe mode) .It also showed me a access denied error ,while changing properties . 

I am at my wits end . What should i do

By the way I have a genuine win 7 premium (preinstalled by hp) so no piracy issues

And yes i have latest updates till yesterday installed. When i downloaded sp1 from Microsoft website it was whooping 900 MB approx ,while Windows update showed me 76.3-803 MB as download size ,but downloaded 76.3 MB & did installation (of course not successful due to so called "access is denied " message)


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there enough free space inside the OS drive?

You can try enabling the Real administrator account of Windows 7 by referring this article -> Enable the (Hidden) Administrator Account on Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek

But be warned: that If your system have a virus, (which is unlikely since you update winodws regularly and have Norton Antivirus) turning on the Real administrator mode can make the problem worse!

Also, if you DO have the latest updates installed till yesterday, then there is a little need to install SP1. You can refer this digit article, to know whats new in SP1, and decide, if its worth it? Microsoft releases Windows 7 SP1 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Also, if you DO have the latest updates installed till yesterday, then there is a little need to install SP1. You can refer this digit article, to know whats new in SP1, and decide, if its worth it? Microsoft releases Windows 7 SP1 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India




I have 37.2 gb free of 92 gb in OS 

And ya i m not installing the SP1 for purely system update ,rather because it will show Windows 7 ,SP1 installed in computer information ,when someone views it.

You may think that to be a crazy concept ,but it gives me felling that not only my PC is up to date ,but it is genuine too

Also i guess thats why windows update was downloading only 73.6 MB out of 800 MB ,as rest of the updates are preinstalled . 

while i cannot comment anything about virus as system is running quite fine ,with no error messages ,slowdown since last 4 to 5 months . Also i regularly clean registry using reg cleaner. Antivirus & firewall are also up to date ( till yesterday)

I guess the problem lies somewhere within permissions


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> I guess the problem lies somewhere within permissions



So have you tried installing updates with real administrative account enabled?
If the problem lies within permission, then only that could be your best bet.

All de best.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

are you using legal/activated version of Windows?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> By the way I have a genuine win 7 premium (preinstalled by hp) so no piracy issues



Is said, he uses original.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2011)

have you tried to install it with UAC disabled? Because i just updated to service pack 1 (32bit) today without any problems whatsoever..


----------



## asingh (Feb 25, 2011)

I seamlessly updated to SP1 on Win7 yesterday -- though just on my netbook. Will wait a while to patch the gaming rig. Though the SP1 seems stable.


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried with real admin account as told but inside that even same result

let see if disabling UAC work 


by the way , i have Windows 7 premium - 64 bit .  And yes i have downloaded 64 bit update only.

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Tried disabling UAC & then installing . Again same result . I guess some of the updates that i had installed prior to SP1 might have locked some windows files in some ways that SP1 is not getting installed


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ possible. you have the Win7 64bit DVD? if yes, reinstall (just update) & then try updating to SP1. a larger update will be downloaded as it'll include the previous security as well as stability updates as well.


----------



## asingh (Feb 25, 2011)

Please try this. It might help.


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ possible. you have the Win7 64bit DVD? if yes, reinstall (just update) & then try updating to SP1. a larger update will be downloaded as it'll include the previous security as well as stability updates as well.



i can't say that the dvd that is with me is original or not . It is windows ultimate SP1 i believe (SP1 Slipstream i guessed,my freind had given me ) .Though it is 64 bit

Can i use it to repair the premium that is preinstalled in my laptop

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




asingh said:


> Please try this. It might help.




strange strange ,again encountered access is denied error with this one

file name - Windows6.1-KB947821-v10-x64

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/2008/errorplo.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


is something seriously wrong with my PC ,because as far as i can remember i have not done any massive changes since i bought the laptop (6 months back)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2011)

if all else fails, do a complete fresh reinstall & then try to update....


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 25, 2011)

I think you should open a support thread in the Microsoft forums.

Your problem is pretty weird, BTW. Try uninstalling Norton (I never liked their products). It may be Norton interfering with your permissions or it may be some malware (which obviously, passed Norton undetected.)

A clean format & installation should do otherwise.


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 25, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I think you should open a support thread in the Microsoft forums.
> 
> Your problem is pretty weird, BTW. Try uninstalling Norton (I never liked their products). It may be Norton interfering with your permissions or it may be some malware (which obviously, passed Norton undetected.)
> 
> A clean format & installation should do otherwise.




dude ,that is last resort & i will tell you why

there are 75 Gb of software & 115 GB of games installed not mentioning lots & lots of custom settings . A clean format is the best & is also my first preference in this kind of situations ,but whenever i think of this mammoth kind of data reinstallation ,it give me creeps . I have been maintaining acronis  backup since long ,which is the reason why my system is stable ,since any wrong   can be reverted with simple click.

But a clean -install is different ,it means a lot of headache for at least 6 to 7 days ,plus many of the games installation discs are no longer with me . How will i get them back

 From this forum vibes i feel it is not worth it as many of the people are saying it is not worth upgrading to SP 1 if everything is all right . My lappy is running fine . Maybe after 2 or 3 months when i will be able to finish most of my games ,i will install straight win 7 ultimate with SP1 Slipstreamed . I think thats a better proposition. 

Plus my warranty period is getting over after say 4 months . Then whatever i do , at least risk will be mine


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> strange strange ,again encountered access is denied error with this one
> file name - Windows6.1-KB947821-v10-x64



Why the file name is Win 6.1... Isn't should be something like, Win 7...

Also there could be two other and basic possibilities of this Access Denied error...
1. *Corrupt*: Are you sure that the file was completely downloaded, and not interrupted in between. Cause then the file itself could be corrupt.

2. *Malware*: Access denied error had occured with me in the past, when my exe's have been corrupted by a virus named, "Virut32" virus. That was the worst possible virus that I had fought with. (and only Norton was able to remove it).
It could be possible that there is a hidden malware installed on your system.
But you can check this with running other exe's. Since the malware would have corrupted other exe's too.

All de best.


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Why the file name is Win 6.1... Isn't should be something like, Win 7...
> 
> Also there could be two other and basic possibilities of this Access Denied error...
> 1. *Corrupt*: Are you sure that the file was completely downloaded, and not interrupted in between. Cause then the file itself could be corrupt.
> ...





agreed that file could have been corrupted . But that is possible with the file that i have manually downloaded

What about windows update . It is also downloading SP1 & showing access is denied error . Now Windows update installs rest of the updates smmothly . It yesterday downloaded & updated my mouse drivers from windows update . Only in SP1 it is showing problems

I believe that maybe repair-clean-repair-update cycle that might have gone in past has made the file system so much complex that though everything is working right ,but noting is in sync & SP1 basically must have some prequistics  regarding file arrangement & properties which it is not founding & displaying access denied error.

Just in case someone requiresto know something about this problem in future here are the screenshots of problems encountered



file name -- 

windows6.1-KB976932-X64

( Windows 7 SP1 X64 ) , Downloaded from windows update (& i don't know why   they call it windows 6.1 )


file properties


*img191.imageshack.us/img191/6782/sp1packproperties.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




The exact error message encountered while installing (Both in windows update as well as manual installation )

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/2402/errormessageck.th.jpg



The message that appears in windows update after the installation failure

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/3235/windowsupdateerrormessa.th.jpg


Thanks for your efforts . I guess sometimes software just get so screwed up ,their is no chance of opening them


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> I believe that maybe repair-clean-repair-update cycle that might have gone in past has made the file system so much complex that though everything is working right ,but noting is in sync & SP1 basically must have some prequistics  regarding file arrangement & properties which it is not founding & displaying access denied error.



Wow.. that is one of the most geekiest explanation I have ever read in a while! 

As far as my opinion goes, I think you, yourself have given the solution to the problem.
You have said, that "... Windows update installs rest of the updates smoothly". So this tells us, that there IS some problem with that particular update only. I don't think it's right.
And if it is and you don't get "Access", by not even activating Real administrative account, then its out my league dude...


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

Try a system restore. Go back a few days, and patch it via Live.


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Try a system restore. Go back a few days, and patch it via Live.




don't think it will work anyway dude. The restore might be only 1 week old & nothing gonna happen as normally i delete all the backups except recent one


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

Windows 7 is actually version 6.1. This version naming has been done to maintain compatibility with Vista-compatible programs & files.

Also searching for the error code you posted, reveals the following:

Error 0x80070005 while installing Windows Vista service pack.


This result pertain to installing Vista SP2 but should also be helpful to you.

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

I went through the thread. The person posting his problem there also has Norton 360 installed. So this might be the culprit.



> OK.. I am just getting back to this. I still am unable to install the servioce packs .. not service pack 1 or 2/ I have tried both using windows update and also doing the standalone version. doesn't work. *I have turned off my Norton 360* and am logged in as administrator. Everything LOOKS like it is working and after an hour or so that it takes to do the install, at the end of phase 3 it says that the install failed and takes another hour to uninstall it.





> The error code 0x80070005 is also described as ACCESS DENIED (you do not have permission to install updates.
> 
> Please check that you have logged on an account with administrative privileges.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 27, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> This result pertain to installing Vista SP2 but should also be helpful to you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
> 
> I went through the thread. The person posting his problem there also has Norton 360 installed. So this might be the culprit.




I ran acesschk.exe & this was displayed in results (The text document created )


"Error opening HKLM\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Co mponent Based Servicing:
The system cannot find the file specified.

No matching objects found."

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

And went by the second method also ,by installing subinacl.msi

but same result . Though the command promt open for say half an hour or so 

I guess the last chance is to remove norton 360 & see . But that gonna take some time as i ave to be absolute sure if noting remains in pc (virus,spyware or so)


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry for my OFF TOPIC query,
Is Windows 7 SP1 upgradable from Windows 7 normal version? or I have to re-install a new Win 7 SP1? I am currently using Win 7 x64.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Windows SP1 is just like a patch. And you dont have to re-install windows again!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, thanks, but how will I get it? Tried Windows Update. but that didn't work


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Sorry for my OFF TOPIC query,
> Is Windows 7 SP1 upgradable from Windows 7 normal version? or I have to re-install a new Win 7 SP1? I am currently using Win 7 x64.
> Thanks in advance.



Just pull it via Windows Update. It should all ready be showing as an Optional Update Available.

Quite easy.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea I got it, updated . Thanks.


----------



## ayushman9 (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys it i think i have came too close to what's stopping the SP1 Installation 

I recently visited my hometown raipur for vacation & decided to check my desktop . Now my desktop & laptop configuration are exactly same as i had personally set both of them

However the differences are in

-> Hardware configuration (Laptop is relatively new ,i mean new by 3 years )

-> Software configuration (desktop has windows 7 ultimate while laptop has windows 7 homw premium )

-> I regularly use Acronis backup to restore in case of error . In fact the PC had undergone restore 3 times more than laptop 

Leaving that nearly every thing are same ,ie same antivirus (Norton 360 (same version in both ) updated to latest updates ),windows updates (updated to latest updates) ,same softwares except few games which i believe do not affect installations

Now when i booted up i noticed that desktop is much faster than laptop despite laptop having edge in hardware . When i logged in it showed that Windows 7 sp1 is available in windows update & believe me the download size was same 83.2 MB ,that was in the laptop ,which proved that both laptop and desktop were synchronized at least with respect to system updation frequency   .

However this time ,the sp1 installation worked perfectly despite Norton 360 running .

So i thought than what may be the problem . I  analysed the services running in both computers simultaneously .  Since i had installed the desktop operating system by myself son most of the services were known to me . However in Laptop many non-identifiable services were running which did not matched with PC. I guess of some of them were related to battery status etc but many of them unknown & hogging system resources .However the startup items in both computers are were same ie Norton 360 & Daemon tools.

On careful analysis i found that 93% of the UN-identifiable services were related to HP Framework ,which controlled the hot keys ,wifi buttons etc . Since these services are installed by HP & as the laptop came preinstalled i think that's why i never noticed . These framework were not only numerous but were taking upto 709 MB of memory  ,where as my desktop computer still has 2.3 GB memory free despite having less ram (3gb vs 4 gb) than
laptop.

So i finally can safely say that Norton 360 is not the culprit else it should have blocked installation in PC itself . The culprit i think is the way in which HP has installed the operating system by heavily integrating it's proprietary software in a way which is blocking further critical updates . 

It is not possible to remove the frame work as such as i have been used to using the various facilities . But the only course remaining is to format the lappy ,do service pack clean installation ,then installed Recommended HP softwares . As lappy is still in warranty ,so i guess i have to postpone till end of guarantee period .


----------



## choudang (Mar 7, 2011)

just a wild thot .. when i am viewing properties my win7 is not displaying the month in Hindi, that means OP using Hindi language in somewhere which is preventing the system update.

not sure [it is wild thot...]


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> It is not possible to remove the frame work as such as i have been used to using the various facilities . But the only course remaining is to format the lappy ,do service pack clean installation ,then installed Recommended HP softwares . As lappy is still in warranty ,so i guess i have to postpone till end of guarantee period .



But by doing a clean install, won't you lose genuine windows 7? Will you able to re-activate your windows?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

Reactivation can be done few times only.

It seems many people arent able to install SP1


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah.. and after so many problems.. even I am resisting the call to upgrade.


----------

